# Bob Larson and Catholic Exorcist



## Scott (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought this was unusual


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2007)

"As he concluded, the Lord impressed me to ask something the Holy Spirit prompted at that moment: “Would you bless me and my wife and share your anointing with us?” Without hesitation he rubbed his finger in anointing salve and made the sign of the cross on my forehead. Then he made the sign of the cross on my chest and put one hand on my head and the other over my heart. The room was filled with a sacred silence as his deep, tender voice invoked the power and blessing of the Holy Spirit over me and my wife, Laura."

"I felt the presence of God as Father Amorth imparted a portion of the calling on his life. Centuries of religious conflict and misunderstanding melted away in a moment. Something powerful took place in heavenly realms. Old walls came down as two proponents of spiritual warfare from the Catholic and Protestant traditions met on the common ground of the cross." 







Wow, that just doesn't seem right now does it. At least he remembered to close his eyes during the anointing. I hate it when people keep their eyes open while being anointed by spirits or whatever. It's like kissing with your eyes open, ewwww.

That's a bit scary Scott. Thanks for sharing. It has me wondering about Mr. Larson.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 28, 2007)

I used to be a BIG Larson fan when I was 17-18 because he battles demons all the time. He casts out demons, talks to them, challenges them (in Jesus name) etc. He is like a Christian radio Mr. T!

"Who you talkin to fool! I am a child of God, come out of him in Jesus name!"

Then the demon is a rattly voice

"Nooooo, he's mine! You can't have him!"

This goes on for several hours.

....sigh


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 28, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> That's a bit scary Scott. Thanks for sharing. It has me wondering about Mr. Larson.



I quit wondering about him a long time ago, back when he had his apologist radio program and was constantly begging for money.

Some things just never change:



> You can have great spiritual satisfaction by being a Freedom Founder, one of 1,000 to share a gift of $120 to complete the first stage of our Spiritual Freedom Church and Center.





> Don’t put off being a partner with me. Get your check or credit card right now and call 1-866-910-FREE (3733) to let us know your gift is on the way. Join 999 other people by sharing a gift of $120 so the doors to our Spiritual Freedom Church & Center can open next month.





> I want you to have the entire, unedited footage in an exclusive “director’s cut” called The Miracle at the Vatican. For your gift of $120 or more, I’ll rush this footage to you as soon as it’s available. If you have Catholic friends or family, don’t miss the chance to let them see this historic encounter. I’m praying that, as you watch it, Father Amorth’s anointing will come upon your life.





> P. P. S. Even though we urgently need gifts of $120 or more, any gift of any size will be deeply appreciated. Share what you can to help establish this historic Church & Center of deliverance and freedom for those tormented by the devil.
> 
> _Share a gift before December 31, and you’ll receive a tax deduction for the entire year. You’ll be able to start the New Year by giving to the Lord all your tithes and offerings that belong to Him for 2005. Start the new year determined to heal the brokenhearted and set the captives free as never before_.



I guess his $1.2 million prayer and worship center just wasn't doing the job. Maybe his new Spiritual Freedom Church and Center will.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2007)

Golly, you know I've thought about it and I haven't heard the name Bob Larson since I was in college... 30 years ago. He's gone through a few changes. I had no idea he had turned into a full blown huckster.

I expect he'll be seeking the anointing of Benny Hinn next. (shudder)


----------



## Scott (Mar 28, 2007)

I listened to him a bit in the early 90s and half his radio show was an appeal for money. I think his radio show is gone now. Looks like he has started his own denomination, has short radio clips, and hosts conferences.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 28, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Golly, you know I've thought about it and I haven't heard the name Bob Larson since I was in college... 30 years ago. He's gone through a few changes. I had no idea he had turned into a full blown huckster.
> 
> I expect he'll be seeking the anointing of Benny Hinn next. (shudder)



Yikes! You are right, it has been 30 years. I actually called into his show once and argued with him. I wasn't a believer, but I would listen to him on my tractor radio while going in circles in a big field. I remember going back to the house to call his 800 number and waiting for 30 minutes, listening to his constant plea for money. 

The argument wasn't very long. The topic was hell and eternal death. He seemed to be saying that sinners would be annihilated and suffer torment forever. I just was pointing out he couldn't have it both ways. He hung up on me.


----------



## Bandguy (Mar 28, 2007)

> Five hundred years ago I would not have been standing in the Vatican and a priest might have called for my death as a heretic.



Never in a million years did I think that I could actually find something about which I could ever agree with the Vatican...but, Lo and Behold, there it is right there. Bob Larson is definitely a heretic.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 28, 2007)

[Dispensational flashback]They're all gathering to Rome. We're getting near the end![/Dispensational flashback]

Or maybe was that historicist or something...


----------



## Ravens (Mar 28, 2007)

> I want you to have the entire, unedited footage in an exclusive “director’s cut” called The Miracle at the Vatican. For your gift of $120 or more, I’ll rush this footage to you as soon as it’s available. If you have Catholic friends or family, don’t miss the chance to let them see this historic encounter. I’m praying that, as you watch it, *Father Amorth’s anointing will come upon your life.*



Thinking, considering, mulling it over...

ehhh...

passing. I'm good.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't want _darshan_ from a Catholic exorcist! That's just bad spiritual hygiene, Larson's bound to catch something! 

Seriously, this sounds kind of occultic to me. As if Romanism weren't bad enough! Oy!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 28, 2007)

I saw him at sea tac with a friend for fun! Crazy showman !


----------

